# ;كيف يتم تصميم مرشح رملي



## chemical.eng aj (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم
ارجوا من الاخوة المهندسين بيان رايهم في كيفية تصميم مرشح رملي
طاقته 30 طن بالساعة مع بيان نوع المعدن المستخدم وحجوم الرمل والحصى
المستخدمة في المرشح بطريقة بسيطة وحسابية
مع ذكرنوع النوزل وعدد النوزلات المستخدمة و قطر فتحة النوزل المستخدم في عملية
التر شيح داخل المرشح
مع خالص شكري وتقديري
ووفق الله الجميع
*​


----------



## kadhim ali (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد كتبت بتصميم الفلتر الرملي ممكن ان تراجع الملتقى


----------



## abdulwahab_73 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*كيف يتم تصميم مرشح رملي*

مشكور جدا أخي العزيز


----------



## mohalrubaie (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اي كتبت عن ذلك فانا لم اجده في اي مكان في المنتدى


----------



## ahmed hakim (14 نوفمبر 2010)

حسب التصميم الامريكى AWWA standard
فان لكل مرشح ماء يوجد ما يسمى بمعدل الفلترة (Filtration rate) فمثلا للفلاتر المصنوعة من الاسطوانات مضغوطة فيكون معدل الفلترة يساوى 12 م3/م2/ساعة
فلو نريد فلترة حجم مياه يساوى 120 م3 فان المساحة السطحية للفلتر فى هذه الحالة يساوي 120/12 = 10 م2
فان الفلتر الاسطوانى يكون مساحته السطحية = 3.14*(نصف القطر)2، فمنها نصل الى نصف القطر و من ثم القطر الكلى للاسطوانة.
و بالنسبة للطول فانه يكون ثابت حوالى 1.34 متر و يوضع طبقة من الزلط بطول 30 سم و رمل خشن بطول 50 سم و رمل ناعم بطول 50 سم و منها تقدر حساب حجم و كمية الحشو الداخلى.
الوقت المطلوب للفلترة يتراوح من 4 - 6 ساعات فمنها نقدر ان نحسب قدرة الطلمبات المستخدمة


----------



## chemical.eng aj (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmed hakim قال:


> حسب التصميم الامريكى awwa standard
> فان لكل مرشح ماء يوجد ما يسمى بمعدل الفلترة (filtration rate) فمثلا للفلاتر المصنوعة من الاسطوانات مضغوطة فيكون معدل الفلترة يساوى 12 م3/م2/ساعة
> فلو نريد فلترة حجم مياه يساوى 120 م3 فان المساحة السطحية للفلتر فى هذه الحالة يساوي 120/12 = 10 م2
> فان الفلتر الاسطوانى يكون مساحته السطحية = 3.14*(نصف القطر)2، فمنها نصل الى نصف القطر و من ثم القطر الكلى للاسطوانة.
> ...


شكرا لك على التوضيح لكن انا لدي راي ممكن ناخذ تصميم
فلتر رملي حسب المواصفات المطلوبة التي احتاجها انا
مقارنة مع فلتر رملي اخر موجود اصلا في شركة ما
وحسب مواصفته الموجودة واقارن مع كل الحسابات
هل تعتبر الطريقة صحيحة مثلا طاقة الفلتر في تلك الشركة 300طن في الساعة طوله 5متر ممكن اقارن مع الفلتر
الذي اريد تصميمه وهكذا انا اخذت راي استاذ جامعي
دكتور قال لي ممكن
اذن هل يجوز اتباع هذا الاسلوب ام لا
طول الفلتر


----------



## ahmed hakim (16 نوفمبر 2010)

يا بشمهندس انا مش فاهم قصد حضرتك ، لكن هده هى طريقة التصميم لاى فلتر مع التوضيح بانه يوجد خطا فى طول الفلتر الدى يساوى 1.83 متر (standard).
و على العموم حضرتك اشرح لى بالتفصيل المطلوب مع امدادى بالمواصفات و انا حساعدك فى التصميم.
مع العلم بان المساحة الكلية للفلتر ادا كبرت جدا ممكن تتقسم على عدة فلاتر على التوازى.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا لكم جميعاااااااااااااااا


----------



## chemical.eng aj (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmed hakim قال:


> يا بشمهندس انا مش فاهم قصد حضرتك ، لكن هده هى طريقة التصميم لاى فلتر مع التوضيح بانه يوجد خطا فى طول الفلتر الدى يساوى 1.83 متر (standard).
> و على العموم حضرتك اشرح لى بالتفصيل المطلوب مع امدادى بالمواصفات و انا حساعدك فى التصميم.
> مع العلم بان المساحة الكلية للفلتر ادا كبرت جدا ممكن تتقسم على عدة فلاتر على التوازى.


 
انا اشكر حضرتك يا مهندس احمد العزيز
لكن انا اقول ان المرشح الذي يوجد في شركتنا هو طاقته الانتاجية هي 300 طن بالساعة وطوله 5متر
وطبقاتالحصى موزعة حسب احجامها الحصوة الواحدة بالسنتمتر طبعا من الاعلى طبقة الرمل وتليها طبقة حصى ناعمة ومن ثم اكبر حجم ومن ثم اكبر الى ان نصل الى اخر طبقة من الحصة وهي خشنة نوعاما وبعدها في الثلث الاخير من المرشح الى الاسفل توجد نوزلات مثقبة فتحة النوزل الواحد .45
شنتمتر وعدد النوزلات حوالي 845 نوزل 
سؤ الي هو هلبالامكان اخذ نسبة وتناسب مع اي فلتر اخر اريد تصميمه مثلا اريد فلتر طاقته 30
طن بالساعة واقارنها نع الفلتر الذي ذرته مسبقا واصممه تبعا لذلك هذا هو سؤالي
ارجوا ان يكون مفهوما لك اخ احمد وتحياتي


----------



## ahmed hakim (19 نوفمبر 2010)

انا فهمت قصدك ، اعتقد انه ممكن مع انى لم اجرب ان اقارن من قبل.
الحقيقة انى بشتغل على كل حالة على حدة كما سبق شرحه، على العموم انا شايف انه ممكن
مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## chemical.eng aj (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmed hakim قال:


> انا فهمت قصدك ، اعتقد انه ممكن مع انى لم اجرب ان اقارن من قبل.
> الحقيقة انى بشتغل على كل حالة على حدة كما سبق شرحه، على العموم انا شايف انه ممكن
> مشكور يا بشمهندس


وانا بدوري اشكرك مرة اخرى يامهندس احمدعلى مشاركتك واضافتك المفيدة اتمنى التواصل دائما
تحياتي لك


----------



## chemical.eng aj (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmed hakim قال:


> انا فهمت قصدك ، اعتقد انه ممكن مع انى لم اجرب ان اقارن من قبل.
> الحقيقة انى بشتغل على كل حالة على حدة كما سبق شرحه، على العموم انا شايف انه ممكن
> مشكور يا بشمهندس


 
وانا بدوري اشكرك مرة اخرى يامهندس احمدعلى مشاركتك واضافتك المفيدة اتمنى التواصل دائما
تحياتي لك


----------



## abukhalid34 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## Eyadko (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس أحمد على سعة صدره و معلومته القيمة و انا أؤيدك في ان تتم دراسة كل حالة لوحدها و الاساسيات ثابته 
جزاكما الله خيرا على الحوار الأخوي البناء
السؤال لو تتكرم هل توجد جداول تحدد حجم الحصوات في كل طبقة ومقاومة الفلتر التي يجب اخذها في الاعتبار عند تصميم و اختيار المضخة ولو تتكرم برسم قطاع في الفلتر يوضح طبقات الرمل و الزلط مع جدول قياسات النوزيلز المناسبة لكل معدل تدفق -- تقلت عليك - استحملني 
لأن كثير من الزملاء يسألوني هذا السؤال و بخاصة في موضوع حمامات السباحة و طبعا ما بعرفش ارد ،
 انا كتبت موضوع في تصميم حمامات السباحة خطوة خطوة ، و شاركني فيه الزميل الصديق م / عبد العاطي البدري جزاه الله خيرا و جزاكم 
و لو تكرمت تفرد موضوع للفلاتر الرملية : أنواعها - طبقات الفلترة و سمك كل طبقة وو ظيفة كل منها - استخداماتها في المجالات المختلفة - تصميمها و اختيارها - الضغوط المناسبة لوظيفتها
أغناك الله بفضل و محبة خلقه التي هي من حبه تعالي
ورزقكم وايان عملا صالحا يدخلنا به الجنة


----------



## اسماء باشخ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندس احمد لم اتمكن من الحسابات كلما احسب تظهر ارقام غير مقنعة كما اريد من حضرتك تدرجات الرمل والحصى المستعمل في الفلاتر اذا امكن التوضيح بمثال لفلتر حجم 50 متر مكعب بالساعة وشكرا


----------



## اسماء باشخ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اريد المساعدة في كيفية المشاركة في المنتدى انا عضوة جديدة واتمنى الرد سريعا لاتمكن من المشاركة وطرح الاسئلة وشكرا


----------

